# Which Watch Wednesday



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I know, I know, we seem to have a which watch for every day, my excuse is Im away in Dublin till Friday night so will be late for the thread, so Im starting one now.....









Ill be taking my Seiko 300m..


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Well I'll be wearing this today










Have a great time time in Dublin, just don't drink too much of the black stuff!


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I know, I know, we seem to have a which watch for every day, my excuse is Im away in Dublin till Friday night so will be late for the thread, so Im starting one now.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Piss off. Stop showing me that


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Doing the vat this morning and then going for a walk and a ponder this afternoon.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

VAT... never a fun job!

I still have the LM-1 firmly strapped to my wrist this week


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Piss off. Stop showing me that msn-cry.gif


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice pic Jase!

This for me...


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

Still wearing this 009










but a pre-loved 007 will be showing up with the post soon and I'll switch to that one









Have a good trip,

Bruce


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Im away in Dublin


Do try & visit the 'Palace Bar' 

Dark Sea Diver for me today:










Cheers


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I started off with my Sinn 856, but then the postie called and I was suddenly and quite unexpectedly reunited with a blast from the past that I had all but given up hope of ever seeing again:










It's all very strange, the hand-written note sent back with the watch is dated 23 March, but the postmark on the envelope is 10 May.







Still, absence makes the heart grow fonder, as they say, and it's good to have it back once more.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Invicta today.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

You're really liking the Dark Sea Diver. It really suits you !! I'm wearing the BM I got of you. dapper's pic:


----------



## LargePig (May 10, 2007)

Readers of the Russian section will have seen this recently, my new Aviator


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

potz said:


> @ hotmog
> 
> What's the story? How did you come to lose it and how did it find its way back into the fold?


As The Vixa is one of several watches I have, I wasn't in the habit of wearing it all the time, so I would hand-wind it to stop it running down completely. Back in January I noticed that the winding action was getting progressively stiffer - and then it wouldn't wind at all. I could feel a light grating but the winding cog didn't seem to be engaging properly. I suspect the teeth had been stripped.

I sent back to Vixa in Italy for warranty repair in January (it was only 11 months old). They emailed me in March to say that the repair had been carried out and it had been sent back to me. However the promised tracking number never materialised, and repeated emails and phone calls to their office remained unanswered, so I was becoming very concerned that it had been lost or stolen in transit. In the event, I needn't have worried, but if that had been the case I would have had little recourse to any sort of recovery, given the serious communications issues Vixa appear to have.


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

Hamilton Khaki this morning...










...and Omega PO now...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Wearing this Kronos military styled quartz diver today. Nice watch that may well be going to Portugal with me next week


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I know, I know, we seem to have a which watch for every day, my excuse is Im away in Dublin till Friday night so will be late for the thread, so Im starting one now.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got its big brother on - The Prospex 1000m - sorry no pics yet, just picked up yesterday.

cracking piece and relatively comfy despite the size.









Maseman


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Where did you get the 100m diver from mate?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Its peeing down here....

just to be safe...this one


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Tissot Le Locle










Last outing for this - off to Bradford tomorrow as part of a trade! 









Hope you like it Mark!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I know, I know, we seem to have a which watch for every day


So what, does it really matter?









This is a watch forum after all and we like looking at them











philjopa said:


> Tissot Le Locle


Love it











> Last outing for this - off to Bradford tomorrow as part of a trade!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give me a nod if/when you get bored Mark









Anyway I`m wearing this.....

*Seiko SNKE53K1, cal.7S26B 21 Jewels*


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Crikey, some nice hump day watches there chaps. Jon - I've one word for that Tudor... "drool"!!!

I've got something on you don't see every day - pink lycra trousers! Only joking of course...they're red to go with my newly-acquired Schauer Sportstop.



























Much nicer in the flesh than in these Schauer website photos - titanium case, twin steel bi-directional bezels...very nice!

*Then later I may swap into one of my collection of 50 Seiko Tuna Can Divers...I'm joking Hari!!!!!!







*

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Planting tubs today so my fave beater. OOps probs with my pics.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Today, this one. An old replated Nappey with a mvt FHF25.

Bertrand


----------



## thereaper101 (Sep 26, 2006)

Got this CWC Auto on today, been trying not to knock it in work today


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

One of my five pound Limits today...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

My first Seiko diver arrived tonight. Wow.

[

URL=http://www.theimageboard.com/uploads/246mgyn8.jpg]









You couldn't lose it in the dark either..

Happy Bunny.


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

chris l said:


> My first Seiko diver arrived tonight. Wow.
> 
> [
> 
> ...


Look good on you Chris! Glad you like it.

Got this on today.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Maseman, where did you get 1000m diver from?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Citizen Promaster today:










Cheers

Mark


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

potz said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pic Jase!
> ...


Thanks Chris... I do too. Ive been watching the crazy price hikes these have been getting recently. They do of course follow the Rolex in the same way some currencies follow say the US$. It seems when the Rolex 5513 (vintage non date sub) and Rolex 1680 (vintage sub with date) go up in value they bring these Tudors along with them. After all its the same case and the dial and hands are made by Rolex etc. And on these the ETA movt is also fettled by Rolex so its as close to the Rolex as you can get I guess which keeps the prices boyant. These always seemed to be half the price of the midway price between the matt dialed 5513 and 1680's - which has recently become Â£2250-Â£2500. So currently they represent bargains at the Â£800-1000 mark and probably will see more realignment soon... the vintage Rolex prices show no signs of peaking it seems.... :hmm:

Amusingly it looks black in these pics which is interesting... As regular readers know its actually a very bluey blue colour dial and bezel insert....


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Steelfish for me ..










/vince ..


----------

